# My vert grow day 31 flower



## Senseimilla (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got my second shelf up... shelf on the left is day 31... on the right is the new one < 1 week into flower -- i'm gonna keep'em like that staggered one shelf harvested per month.

View attachment 2376251View attachment 2376252View attachment 2376253View attachment 2376254View attachment 2376255View attachment 2376256View attachment 2376257View attachment 2376258


----------



## itztimetogrow3696 (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my lord jesus mother of God how many plants do you have? And what type of light is that? Emitting the purple glow..sorry noob question?


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 21, 2012)

There's only 21 plants  Those are blackstar LEDs


----------



## Psychonaughtical (Oct 21, 2012)

Led HPS Airpots. 

Golden


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 21, 2012)

Ayup... my current goal is for each of those 2 shelves to pull 2 LB/month... won't happen this round as I didn't veg the plants big enough... but ultimately goal is 4 plants each shelf @ 4oz each, so 8 plants per set of shelves = 2lbs  Timing one set of shelves for harvest per month. I don't think I'm gonna hit my goal until spring though as the plants for that goal are just now in the pipeline. 19 female cuts in the dome, 5 in veg upstairs, 10 seeds jus twent into germ last night... it's gonna get busy in here 

Oh, I've also got 4 32-watt 48" T8 desert level (10.0) UVB bulbs that should arrive later this week... each shelf is going to have it's own UVB flos... top shelf will have it hanging right above/inside, bottom shelf will be mounted from the floor to the bottom/mid canopy level shining up/in.


----------



## itztimetogrow3696 (Oct 21, 2012)

Only,.... Lol your sitting over there with 21 plants and im over here wishing I had one. :/ oh well eventually ill get there lol. and holy fuck dude thats so much weed, at the rate you are talking about your going to have like six pounds at the start of the new year, I dont even knoe what I would do with all that. lol +rep dude


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 21, 2012)

What strains are you running?


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

In a rush but read first post in my grow thread for strain list... mainly TGA stuff.

Here's updated pics I just got done moving/adding 2 more 240w LEDs & adding 128w of UV fluorescants.

I just added some UVB and more LED... rearranged the lights... here's some updated pics

View attachment 2388209View attachment 2388210View attachment 2388211View attachment 2388212View attachment 2388213


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

So wait let me get this straight. You think your gonna pull 4 zips a plant?? How long is this veg cycle? And second led's aren't that penatrating, 4 zips each is a little too much to expect IMO. By all means I wanna see it go down. But I highly doubt you can get there running led's an a co2 supply. My heaviest yielding plant on average hits 2lbs a 1000 watt. But I'm actually moving to the stadium set up like yours. Bar my peak would be around 4p's a light. That's if everything is perfect. Have you done led's before and hit 4 zips a plant?


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

Not from the group in this room... they were not vegged long enough and are in too small of pots. I expect I can get that much in the 2.4 & 3.6 gallons in supersoil that are well vegged going in next round -- and yes, I've done 4 zips in 2.4 gallons with super soil under JUST the 240w LEDs... so I expect I'll definitely get at least that with a 600w HPS and extra CFLs on top.... I'm also thinking the supersoil (which i'm not using this time) had a big impact on those excellent yields last time... not using super soil on the ones in these pics as I didn't have any available.

This batch was thrown in too early since I haven't had a crop going for a few months and needed them harvested before christmas... and the pots are too small to get that much per plant.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

Not that I doubt it, but I'd like to see it to believe it first. Wet weight doesn't count  jk lol
How many plants were you runnin when you hit your "4 oz" plant under the led's.
Imo your have to throw the 6 on top, but then that's cheating you wouldn't be using strictly led's to get the 4 zip plants. Which was my point in the first place. I've seen plenty of led gardens to know they dont yield good.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

None the less I dig the garden, nice clean set up for sure. Ima be starting a thread soon, I shoot ya a link when it's up.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

How many of those were growing in super soil?  Either way, just said that's a goal, not guaranteeing it will happen. For these I'm hoping for at least 1.5oz each. I don't even bother doing wet weights (wet weight don't mean shit!) The plants that ended up being 4oz were 2 plants per 240w lights first half of flower, then 1 light each 2nd half. The ones that yielded just under or over 4oz were branchy mofos with lots of colas.

Because you've seen some people who don't get optimal results under LED doesn't mean it can't be done.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 27, 2012)

And this is without other light sources strictly led's? Because I can pull out my plants from a thousand watt and put it under a led for 3 days an be like this is led grown lol..

Nice colas thou for sure.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, all just LED light and nothing else -- and cheap blackstars no less. Like I said, I put it down more to the airpots and supersoil for getting those kinds of yields more than the light. *Super soil is the shit.* I got 2 oz off a plant just over 1' tall in the same crop that I thought i'd get 1-1.5oz on tops



Here's those previous plants under the LEDs.


just mixed up a new batch of super soil today for the next group of girls to go into flower 

This plant transplanted (next group - still 3-4 weeks veg before going to flower room) into 5g airpot + super soil = 4 oz easily:


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Oct 27, 2012)

senseimilla said:


> in a rush but read first post in my grow thread for strain list... Mainly tga stuff.
> 
> Here's updated pics i just got done moving/adding 2 more 240w leds & adding 128w of uv fluorescants.
> 
> ...


badass!!!.....


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks good, hopefully you get what your expecting.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you use this recipe for your super soil??

http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/how/article/medical-hydroponics-marijuana-supersoil-recipe-tips-january-2012


> People offer supersoil recipes that suggest a pound of this and a cup of that, or other ways of showing you amounts and ratios of ingredients. For example, here's a supersoil recipe from TGA seed breeder and marijuana author Subcool:
> 
> 8 large bags of a high-quality organic potting soil with coco fiber and mycorrhizae. This is your "base" soil.
> 25 to 50 lbs of organic worm castings
> ...


And what are you usin for nutes??


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I use that recipe except I sometimes substitute peruvian seabird guano pellets & crab shell meal for the bone/blood meal (works out to about the same ratios combined)

For the current batch pictured everything in the small pots is plain soil & pure blend & pure blend pro nutes. The bigger pots have a little bit of amendments added to the soil but not super soil.


----------



## Blackhawk149 (Oct 29, 2012)

Man this is some cool stuff, Will have to follow this thread!!!

those colas look amazing man.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 31, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Yeah I use that recipe except I sometimes substitute peruvian seabird guano pellets & crab shell meal for the bone/blood meal (works out to about the same ratios combined)
> 
> For the current batch pictured everything in the small pots is plain soil & pure blend & pure blend pro nutes. The bigger pots have a little bit of amendments added to the soil but not super soil.


Awesome I'm gonna mix this soil soon so it'll be ready for my 2nd grow.


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks very nice dude. I told myself im not doin FFOF this time round and that just guaranteed me to not be lazy and make it. Supersoil it is. And airpots? I vaguely remeber seeing/reading about it. So there worth the mula? Htown over here btw. Peace.


----------



## dwc man (Nov 8, 2012)

lcd ding bat


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 8, 2012)

Youd be better off selling some of the led lights and going to couple 400 or 600 watt digital ballast with switchable watts ie from 250 watts to 600 watt. The leds use less eletric cost 4 times more then hid ballasts but yeild is about half as much with buds much less dense . The leds also grow slower so in the long ruhid lighting is more cost effective, larger yeilds, and better dense buds. If you have the money then you could go to sulphur lighting which uses less wattage then hid but quadruples the lumne output.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah tried tellin him already.. Supposedly he's gettin qp plants under these led -__-


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys also believe the earth is flat still too? It's an indisputed fact. I grew 3 plants in 2.4 gallon pots and 1 in a 3.4 gallon and got 3.3, 3.6 and 2 just over 4 oz (1 being in the 3.4 gallon, the other 2.4) and super soil + air pots. Bud density for the buds I got varied by the strain and was consistent with the strain description. The og kush was rock hard, medicine man above average density and apollos medium density. I don't find anything the LED detractors say to be true other than the cost, but they are already paid for, so they only thing cost me is less $$ for electricity. If you want to be ignorant ostriches who stick your heads in the sand that's fine, but don't spread lies or question others' weight claims (which is what you are doing when you say LEDs only yield half as much). Now there is a question in my mind how much is due to super soil + airpots vs. LEDs. Next flower I am going to have one plant under 2 LEDs the exact same way as the plants I got heavy yields on (I have a plant bigger with more branches now than the one that came out over 4 oz in a 2.4 gallon, and this one's going to be in a 5 gallon air pot) and I'm gonna have the others 600w HPS+LED with super soil+airpots, so we'll see what differences there are. Either you're speaking out of ignorance if you've never grown with them or you did and you either had a bad light or just don't know how to grow well under LEDs... there are people who can't grow for shit under HPS I don't say HPS yields half as much based on that. I've seen plenty of other LED grows besides mine to call bullshit on the LEDs = light weights and airy buds *MYTH*.

Mark my words: This plant will yield over 4oz (my estimates say up to 6oz based on branch count) under just LEDs. It's going in in a week or so.


----------



## Slab (Nov 10, 2012)

that is going to be a monster, how long has it been growing?

props on the training of it.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't really been keeping track of how long i could probably go back and find out. i think probably about 1.5-2 months from putting the cutting into soil. i watered her in good and didn't water again until she got dry so the roots could stretch, so she went through a slow growth phase during that time. Good thing she doesn't stretch a ton in flower (unlike my cheese that's almost 5' tall now)


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 10, 2012)

This is how you grow a 4oz plant under LEDs


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 10, 2012)

This is that plant at the start of flower



All that fluff at the bottom of the trimmed pics above went into bubble and didn't even get counted in weight... not that it'd make that much of a difference


----------



## bigbudahluva (Nov 18, 2012)

Thats awesome +rep


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just about abandoned my vertical project... first shelf has been moved out now that flower plants on it are done... in it's place going back to horizontal for now... may resurrect the vertical project later but I didn't get the results I wanted for it to be worth it.


----------

